# Surge Protector Problems with 921?



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

My 921 crashed two months ago. The replacement unit has never worked well, with frequent video hangups, and clicking on the hard drive. Monday, they sent out a third unit, which doesn't work - it froze up when I tried to authorize programming, and has never unfrozen. Oh well.

However, an odd thing happened. Suddenly the defective second unit started working. When I tried to watch one of the saved programs, the play-back was perfect. For weeks, everything recorded was horrible, but now, no problems. Two things had changed. (1) The satellite connections were no longer there. (2) The machine was plugged directly into a wall socket, the new machine was running through the Monster Power protector, and had cables hooked up.

I asked a dish tech about this, and she thought that the surge protector had been causing the previous lockups. I hooked back up the sat cables, but left out the surge protector, and, for two days, no major problems. 

What do you think? Can running the 921 through a surge protector really cause video lockups? If so, why don't other Dish Reps know this? I've been on the phone constantly with them for two months, and this is the first time anyone mentioned this as a potential problem.

I searched the forum and found only a poll trying to relate problems and surge protectors. Obviously this has been considered before, but never confirmed. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I use a surge protector and have had no problems associated with the device. 

OTOH I have had several problems related to the grounding of the dish cables. That had never been anissue with my previous non-DVR receivers, but the 921 seems to be very sensitive to static charges form the dish. Once I improved my dish's grounding the 921 became more stable.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Many surge protectors will not work with sat. rec because they were not made to pass LNB voltage and /or 2 gig signal.
The Pannamax will work with dish pro and it says so on the package
I have had a 2700, 3 old dishplayers (7100/7200) 2 721s, 921 and a 622.
All were used with LNB cable ph line and power.
I never had a single failure, have never requried a service call, and never had a dish grounded.
I also have a backup power supply on every DVR


----------



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

oljim said:


> Many surge protectors will not work with sat. rec because they were not made to pass LNB voltage and /or 2 gig signal.
> The Pannamax will work with dish pro and it says so on the package
> I have had a 2700, 3 old dishplayers (7100/7200) 2 721s, 921 and a 622.
> All were used with LNB cable ph line and power.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I will query Monster Power about it. This sounds like the problem.


----------

